# Is 'Scrubs' in HD?



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Well... is it?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Not according to the weekly NBC schedule...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

No episode up until now has been. Hoping for the new season! (Even if it doesn't say so.)


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

NBC demoted Scrubs to a mid season replacement.

They are not going to change out the production equipment to HD.

They even made fun of the fact that the show was not in HD during one of Dr. Cox's rants.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Not only is it a mid-season, they are running 2 episodes per week. It smells like a burn off to me. I am frankly very surporised there has not been more complaining. I guess this is how you quietly kill off one of the best shows on TV.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

If they wanted to kill it off why show it at all, why not just kill it and be done with it?


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

RunnerFL said:


> If they wanted to kill it off why show it at all, why not just kill it and be done with it?


First they want to recoup some of the production costs.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Not according to the weekly NBC schedule...


But 'Joey' is.... now there's a smart allocation of resources.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

scrubs used to be shot on 16mm, which is more expensive than HD video for most shows. It may be a stylistic choice.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I fear the return of scrubs will be like the second Boston albumn. Objectively it will be good but they will have been away too long.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

vman41 said:


> I fear the return of scrubs will be like the second Boston albumn. Objectively it will be good but they will have been away too long.


Not so, they started filming and have kept the same production schedule has every other show. This may be why they are showing two a week for a while to basically "catch up".


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Not so, they started filming and have kept the same production schedule has every other show. This may be why they are showing two a week for a while to basically "catch up".


I took the comments of the other poster to mean the show has been away from viewers too long, and not that the cast has been away from work. 
??


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

According to this:
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0HNN/is_9_18/ai_109266093

It might be broadcast in HD this season but its still shot on 16mm.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Lee L said:


> Not only is it a mid-season, they are running 2 episodes per week. It smells like a burn off to me. I am frankly very surporised there has not been more complaining. I guess this is how you quietly kill off one of the best shows on TV.


I have had the same fear (NBC has given up). The show doesn't get good ratings, but then NBC has never really known what to do with it. As I recall, they promoted it pretty heavily early on in its first season, but since then they've moved it so many times and otherwise underpromoted it that it's no wonder the audience is small. I'm disappointed they chose to put it back on Tuesday nights, where it washed out last year (again, it seems as though the net has given up) rather than teaming it with Earl on Thursdays. That would have been, by far, the best hour of comedy on TV. I don't think the move to Thursdays is going to help The Office any, but it might have helped Scrubs. The latter is a much better partner for Earl than The Office is.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I seriously doubt Scrubs will get the boot anytime soon. ONly way I can see will be if it sucks this new season with the gang at different places... or if some jerk who runs FOX moves to NBC and starts cancelling anything good.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

rkester said:


> I seriously doubt Scrubs will get the boot anytime soon. ONly way I can see will be if it sucks this new season with the gang at different places... or if some jerk who runs FOX moves to NBC and starts cancelling anything good.


Well, the good news for us fans is that NBC is in a down period and doesn't really have a lot of big ratings draws to play with. With Scrubs at last getting some Emmy nomination love last season, getting rid of it may not be their highest priority. May not. But my fear is that if they unearth another Earl, they'll be pretty willing to make a swap by next season if Scrubs doesn't perform better this spring than it has recently.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder if the lack of HD for scrubs has anything to do with all of this chaos. lordy i hope thye dont spin off one of the characters.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

rkester said:


> I wonder if the lack of HD for scrubs has anything to do with all of this chaos. lordy i hope thye dont spin off one of the characters.


You don't want to watch "The Todd"?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> You don't want to watch "The Todd"?


Only on Cinemax.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

When I read that they had delayed it past fall, they explained it as letting Zach Braff finish filming more movies. I do find it odd that they are showing two episodes a week.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

"The Todd". I think NBC already has that show, its called Joey.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

NoThru22 said:


> When I read that they had delayed it past fall, they explained it as letting Zach Braff finish filming more movies. I do find it odd that they are showing two episodes a week.


I think the problem was that they delayed it from debuting in September and probably assumed (given their recent track record) that they'd have a few holes in the schedule to fill by November (how many people are going to want to watch a show with Jason Lee as trailer trash with a bad moustache?).

Since they didn't have the expected major housecleaning in October, Scrubs's delayed debut became even more delayed. Now, they can double-up on the episodes to catch up.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

If NBC decides to cancel Scrubs maybe Showtime will go after it. Could be a great comedy block: Weeds, Scrubs, Arrested Development...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> When I read that they had delayed it past fall, they explained it as letting Zach Braff finish filming more movies. I do find it odd that they are showing two episodes a week.


Yeah, it's unusual but I read that as well, and given those circumstances it makes sense. If they're delaying the premiere until January and not cutting back the number of episodes, they can either go the no-rerun route like 24, or double up like they are apparently doing.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I wish Scrubs was still in HG!
Heather Graham-o-vision.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

If they have kept ER and Will and Grace around this long then Scrubs shouldn't be in any danger. I mean really, ER has covered every forseeable disaster occuring in or around that hospital. It has almost become a comedy watching what "Can't Miss ER to Remember" disaster will occur next.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So the real questoin here is... when will Scrubs be in HD, and is the reasoning for not doing HD something we should be concerned about? I mean, everything has to be HD eventually right?

And since NBC desperately needs power shows, which I always thought Scrubs was, and needs them to be HD to draw in viewers, why havent they made the leap.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, I really don't think Scrubs is the kind of show that would benefit from being in HD--it's ALL about the characters and the humor. And since it's always been SD, they probably just don't see much point in going HD.

And Scrubs is FAR from a "power show"--rather, it's a very low-rated show that barely hangs on, year after year.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Since they got rid of Frasier and Friends, its a power show, trust me on this

Joey sure aint And it's HD.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

The first two seasons were great. It has been in MAJOR decline ever since. I was a huge fan and haven't missed an episode. But if you haven't noticed how hard they are trying to be funny then you aren't watching. They have made Dr. Cox almost unbearable.

If it goes, it goes. Brendon Fraiser guest star role was brilliant. Heather Graham was good, and so was Michael J. Fox.

The show was clever the first couple of seasons, but it really got dumbed down and lost its heart last season. It doesn't have the blend of comedy and drama the first couple of seasons really did.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

It's Ted's fault!


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

rkester said:


> So the real questoin here is... when will Scrubs be in HD, and is the reasoning for not doing HD something we should be concerned about? I mean, everything has to be HD eventually right?


Nothing has to be in HD. It just has to be broadcast digitally.

That 70's show has never been converted to HD either. I think that the production crew and equipment is already in place and trained. To replace either is a major undertaking. The networks don't want to do it if they are not confident that a show will be around for several years.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing Elliot in HD. Pity Heather Graham isn't around.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> Pity Heather Graham isn't around.


Well, she will be. And in HD. Just not on Scrubs.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Also, Scrubs shoots on location at a old hospital with all there equipment on site (editting, etc.) so it would be major for them to make the switch.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey, I am fine with no HD if they keep the show on instead of killing it. I did notice a commercial during a bowl game yesterday that said something like "Were you thinking Scrubs was gone? Think again" (very rough paraphrase). Hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I like this show and one of the things I find interesting is I believe this is the only network show that is completely edited with Apple's Final Cut Pro.


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

GadgetFreak said:


> If NBC decides to cancel Scrubs maybe Showtime will go after it. Could be a great comedy block: Weeds, Scrubs, Arrested Development...


I'd personally go Barry Zuckercorn on them and plant a big one right on the nuts. Probably be the best comedy lineup we've seen in many many years.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I really don't think Scrubs is the kind of show that would benefit from being in HD--it's ALL about the characters and the humor. And since it's always been SD, they probably just don't see much point in going HD.
> 
> And Scrubs is FAR from a "power show"--rather, it's a very low-rated show that barely hangs on, year after year.


I know this year its hit bottom at 65, but in years before it was easily ranked in the top 20. I know this for a fact. I used to look at its ranking every week in USA Today.

http://www.top5s.com/tvweek.htm


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Hersheytx said:


> I know this year its hit bottom at 65, but in years before it was easily ranked in the top 20. I know this for a fact. I used to look at its ranking every week in USA Today.


Could it be that NBC keeps moving it around in the schedule all the time? How can they expect it to get high ratings when they mess with it so much? Granted, those of us with Tivo and Season Passes can always find it, but what about the rest of the folks? That's what has really irritated me about how NBC treats Scrubs (along with not bringing it back until Jan this season).

Cheryl


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

So, according to NBC.com and the Titantv.com schedule.....

The new season of Scrubs STILL isn't in HD....

Come On NBC !!!!!!! :down:


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

kramerboy said:



> So, according to NBC.com and the Titantv.com schedule.....
> 
> The new season of Scrubs STILL isn't in HD....
> 
> Come On NBC !!!!!!! :down:


According to the guide data on my HR10-250 it is in HD.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

From what I understand, it will be in HD for the first time this season. :up:


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

Actually, the very last episode of last season was in HD, after the opening sequence. ("My Transition", perhaps title also intended to reflect the HD transition as well as plot points). I remember being surprised to see it pop into HD.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Look at the schedule on NBC. It's definitely *not* listed as being in HD...


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Look at the schedule on NBC. It's definitely *not* listed as being in HD...


It is in HD this year and the guide data reflects that.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> It is in HD this year and the guide data reflects that.


Which is more likely to be wrong? The guide data (which comes from a third party) or the network schedule (which lists most other shows on that night as being in HD)?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

busyba said:


> Well... is it?


Scrubs has been broadcast in HD. I don't have any proof other than my eyes, but I first set up my HD set back last March and I was "on the lookout" for what was and wasn't in HD, and at least a few episodes last year, were.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stiffi said:


> Scrubs has been broadcast in HD. I don't have any proof other than my eyes, but I first set up my HD set back last March and I was "on the lookout" for what was and wasn't in HD, and at least a few episodes last year, were.


That's odd, because only one episode (the finale) was ever broadcast in HD...


----------



## desoma (Feb 3, 2006)

If I remember correctly, last year, for that last episode, they just upscaled the broadcast. It wasn't true HD by any means. It almost looked like they zoomed the image and cropped for widescreen.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm hopeful that Scrubs will get some well-deserved viewer love, being bundled up with three other very good/great comedies on Thursdays.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Which is more likely to be wrong? The guide data (which comes from a third party) or the network schedule (which lists most other shows on that night as being in HD)?


Considering, as it was pointed out here, that the last episode of last season was in HD I'd say it's going to be in HD. I saw it in HD myself so I know the poster that pointed it out isn't blowing smoke...

Settle down, it's in HD.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I'm hopeful that Scrubs will get some well-deserved viewer love, being bundled up with three other very good/great comedies on Thursdays.


I'm new to the show... I've been recording all of the syndicated episodes on Comedy Central. The show really cracks me up, which is surprising since I remember watching an episode or two of it a few years ago and it didn't do anything for me. Maybe it was one of those lame Tom Cavanagh episodes. (Gawd I hate that guy.)


----------



## Ave (Aug 31, 2006)

Hopefully the show gets some better rating this season with many new viewers thanks to Comedy Central. Don't you think it's a bit odd that Comedy Central is the one to gather more new viewers than NBC has? I can't even count how many people I know that only started watching the show when CC started playing it, and hadn't heard of the show before then.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ave said:


> Hopefully the show gets some better rating this season with many new viewers thanks to Comedy Central. Don't you think it's a bit odd that Comedy Central is the one to gather more new viewers than NBC has? I can't even count how many people I know that only started watching the show when CC started playing it, and hadn't heard of the show before then.


It's not just Comedy Central... it's also the syndicated runs. I know 3 different stations that I can get (besides NBC) carry the show, multiple times a day. All of them do a lot of promotion for the show too.

It's really quite hard to miss, actually, unlike NBC's technique of burying it in the middle of the season, not promoting it at all, then wondering why it gets horrible ratings.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Considering, as it was pointed out here, that the last episode of last season was in HD I'd say it's going to be in HD.


Yes, the last episode was in HD. No question there.

I still don't understand why you don't believe the NBC Web site. What source could possibly have better info? They say _30 Rock_ will be in HD and you believe that, right? They say that _Earl_ will be in HD. Believe that, right? So why don't you believe them when they say that _Scrubs_ *won't* be in HD?


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Yes, the last episode was in HD. No question there.
> 
> I still don't understand why you don't believe the NBC Web site. What source could possibly have better info? They say _30 Rock_ will be in HD and you believe that, right? They say that _Earl_ will be in HD. Believe that, right? So why don't you believe them when they say that _Scrubs_ *won't* be in HD?


Probably because it's likely that they just re-used the Scrubs entry that was already in their database without the HD flag. Then the person who entered the schedule data on the NBC website just put in the upcoming dates and episode titles without paying any attention to that flag.

I'm not saying it will for sure be in HD, but laziness on the part of the data entry person makes more sense than going to HD for one episode and then going back to SD.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> It's not just Comedy Central... it's also the syndicated runs. I know 3 different stations that I can get (besides NBC) carry the show, multiple times a day. All of them do a lot of promotion for the show too.
> 
> It's really quite hard to miss, actually, unlike NBC's technique of burying it in the middle of the season, not promoting it at all, then wondering why it gets horrible ratings.


Yup, the comedy central and syndicated re-runs are why I have faith that the show will see a rejuvenation of viewership. Well, that and its placement on thursdays. NBC has a solid lineup on thursdays now.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I worry how it will fare against Grey's Anatomy. My wife is the boss of the TV between 9 and 10 on Thursday nights, and even though she's a Scrubs fan, I don't think she'll drop GA.

_perhaps this will be another push for the dual tuner series 3...._


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

MacThor said:


> I worry how it will fare against Grey's Anatomy. My wife is the boss of the TV between 9 and 10 on Thursday nights, and even though she's a Scrubs fan, I don't think she'll drop GA.
> 
> _perhaps this will be another push for the dual tuner series 3...._


Not only Grey's Anatomy but CSI as well. Perhaps the target demographics are different enough, although I watch all three and will need to decide which one gets demoted to the SD tivo upstairs (if Scrubs is, indeed, HD this season). At least CSI is a repeat this week.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I was wondering if I was going to watch The OC or Grey's in HD since I have a three way conflict with that and the NBC duo of Scrubs and 30 Rock. But if Scrubs is not in HD then I can just record The OC and Grey's in HD and Scrubs/30 Rock in SD on my TiVo.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Yes, the last episode was in HD. No question there.
> 
> I still don't understand why you don't believe the NBC Web site. What source could possibly have better info? They say _30 Rock_ will be in HD and you believe that, right? They say that _Earl_ will be in HD. Believe that, right? So why don't you believe them when they say that _Scrubs_ *won't* be in HD?


I'm not sure where you are getting your info on what NBC says is or isn't in HD but you are incorrect. I've been to each of the sites listed below, the official ones for the shows, and NONE say "in HD" or anything like that yet they clearly ARE in HD. There are some that have the "hdtv" logo but some that don't that are clearly in HD.

http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/
http://www.nbc.com/30_Rock/
http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/

Clearly going by NBC's site is not the answer.

Relax... It's only TV! So what if scrubs isn't in HD? That doesn't mean I'm going to stop watching it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Relax... It's only TV! So what if scrubs isn't in HD? That doesn't mean I'm going to stop watching it.


Exactly! And even if it's not in HD, if you record off of the HD NBC channel in your area you'll likely get a higher-quality result over your local NBC SD channel. It's a win-win to set up a recording for Scrubs in HD.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not sure where you are getting your info on what NBC says is or isn't in HD but you are incorrect. I've been to each of the sites listed below, the official ones for the shows, and NONE say "in HD" or anything like that yet they clearly ARE in HD. There are some that have the "hdtv" logo but some that don't that are clearly in HD.
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/
> http://www.nbc.com/30_Rock/
> ...


He was referring to the schedule section: http://www.nbc.com/Schedule/

However, I still have hope in my theory that they're reusing the existing series entry for Scrubs that wasn't flagged as HD even though this season is being produced in HD.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

AccidenT said:


> He was referring to the schedule section: http://www.nbc.com/Schedule/


Yes---the same one that I referenced in my earlier post (#2)


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

I still have the season finale of Scrubs on my DVR and watched it yesterday (Comcast in Pittsburgh). While it was broadcast in a 16:9 aspect ratio typical of HD broadcasts, it appeared zoomed and cropped from a 4:3 SD source. It did not have the detail of a typical HD broadcast and characters heads were often cut off. I'm not sure why they did this.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

Hmm, there is a Scrubs producer quoted on IMDB as saying that the finale last year was a one-time experiment, and that the show is still being produced in SD.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

BTW, the Season 6 premiere is tonight. This isn't news, just a reminder. Blue Man Group will guest. Wouldn't it be great to get the Tobias appearance at the same time?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Gargh... I got excited by the notion of 2 scrubs per week again this season from reading this thread, only to realize that the 2 per week was posted in december of 2005 and referred to last year.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I wonder if this argument will continue after tonight's airing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MacThor said:


> I wonder if this argument will continue after tonight's airing.


Probably for weeks!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Sometimes I hate being right...


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Is it just me, or is Scrubs the ONLY sitcom on all of network television that STILL isn't in HD? I love the show, so of course I'll continue watching, but give us a freaking break, NBC!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

:down:


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

maharg18 said:


> Is it just me, or is Scrubs the ONLY sitcom on all of network television that STILL isn't in HD? I love the show, so of course I'll continue watching, but give us a freaking break, NBC!


It's the only scripted, non-animated, prime time network show I watch that isn't in HD. Even the late night shows I watch are all HD.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice subtle Office Space reference tonight, good work!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

getbak said:


> It's the only scripted, non-animated, prime time network show I watch that isn't in HD. Even the late night shows I watch are all HD.


I'm pretty sure it's the only scripted, non-animated prime time network show anywhere on TV that's not in HD.

Maybe some CW stuff that i've never looked into, but what a dissapointment.

I don't there's been a non HD show on primetime that's not animated or realty in 3-4 years.

-smak-


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

smak said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the only scripted, non-animated prime time network show anywhere on TV that's not in HD.
> 
> Maybe some CW stuff that i've never looked into, but what a dissapointment.
> 
> ...


I was going to say that, but I figured someone would pop-up and correct me, so I qualified it with the "that I watch" line.

I don't get CW in HD, so I don't know which of their shows are or aren't in HD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the only scripted, non-animated prime time network show anywhere on TV that's not in HD.


The Wire, whose producers recently addressed the issue. If a show is shot properly (which The Wire is), the aspect ratio can dramatically affect the mood of the show, and they didn't want to change it in the middle of the run.

It would be hard to convince me, however, that the aspect ratio of Scrubs is anywhere near as integral to the dramatic structure of the show...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Scrubs is UGLY! Why does NBC do that half-stretch BS? I hate how I have to switch over to the analogue feed. It actually could look decent in upconverted HD but NBC stretches it 50% to the edge of the screen. Just leave it in the normal aspect ratio like Survivor, you retards!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NoThru22 said:


> Scrubs is UGLY! Why does NBC do that half-stretch BS? I hate how I have to switch over to the analogue feed. It actually could look decent in upconverted HD but NBC stretches it 50% to the edge of the screen. Just leave it in the normal aspect ratio like Survivor, you retards!


It's not NBC. It was normal in Minneapolis.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Wire, whose producers recently addressed the issue. If a show is shot properly (which The Wire is), the aspect ratio can dramatically affect the mood of the show, and they didn't want to change it in the middle of the run.
> 
> It would be hard to convince me, however, that the aspect ratio of Scrubs is anywhere near as integral to the dramatic structure of the show...


I think they were referring to "traditional networks" not pay cable ones. There are plenty of cable prime time shows still shot in SD.

NoThru22, that's your local NBC affiliate. Mine does it too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MacThor said:


> I think they were referring to "traditional networks" not pay cable ones. There are plenty of cable prime time shows still shot in SD.


The first guy said "networks"; the second guy, to whom I was responding, said "anywhere on TV."

My point being that, whether or not it applies in the case of Scrubs, there is a valid artistic reason for not going to HD in the middle of a series.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine "looked" like it was HD but I forgot to check the actual program details on my S3.

In fact, it started out in 4:3 and then at the 4-minute mark it flipped into 16:9 (during the Blue Man group part).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

"As an experiment, the Season 5 finale episode "My Transition" (#5.24) was finished and aired in High Definition. Scrubs is the first network show to their on-line edit in Final Cut Pro SD, and with this episode becomes the first network show to HD on-line on Final Cut Pro. However the show continues to be produced in Standard Definition. According to the producer, Randall Winston: "After a lot of teasing, yes, the HD was an experiment, for everyone really. We will not be doing any more HD - there is a cost that no one is interested in covering and there is debate, not among us here at the show, about how the quality stands up. I don't think that we can get the look that the show is designed around [by using] tape."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0285403/trivia


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> Scrubs is UGLY! Why does NBC do that half-stretch BS? I hate how I have to switch over to the analogue feed. It actually could look decent in upconverted HD but NBC stretches it 50% to the edge of the screen. Just leave it in the normal aspect ratio like Survivor, you retards!


Ah, another WBAL-11 (Baltimore) viewer. Those fools stretch-o-vision all SD to just not quite 16x9. The reason they have given was to avoid lawsuits on burn-in.

Idiots.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The first guy said "networks"; the second guy, to whom I was responding, said "anywhere on TV."
> 
> My point being that, whether or not it applies in the case of Scrubs, there is a valid artistic reason for not going to HD in the middle of a series.


Note what the second guy said:



smak said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the only scripted, non-animated prime time *network* show anywhere on TV that's not in HD.


I think we agree that network would mean NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, CW. 

-smak-


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I really don't think Scrubs is the kind of show that would benefit from being in HD--it's ALL about the characters and the humor. ...


I don't believe that there is any show that wouldn't benefit from HD.


----------

